# Where to live in Calahonda without a car



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi I'm looking at different areas around Fuengirola. Calahonda seems nice - but I will not have a car. Calahonda is such a huge area!

Which parts of Calahonda would be best for 20 minutes walking to a decent supermarket and same for public transport?
Thank you


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Best places would be close to the sea as that's where the majority of shops are etc however there is a local bus route that takes you towards the top end but is only Mon -Fri at the moment so either near El Zoco or Calahonda near Lidls would be your best bet


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you


----------

